# Apple on a Sierra Trivalent



## SDB777 (Sep 20, 2013)

Having obtained a small quantity of these Spalted Apple blanks, I decided to give one or two a spin. Not having worked with apple before, I have to say....this stuff is really hard(it could easily do hammer duty)! And the spalting is 'strange' too, sort of hit and miss with dots instead of lines like I am use to(or maybe it was just this one stick and all the rest I have will be completely different).


I must say, I am sorry.....I received this timber here, but I forgot whom sent it....there was three people I did 'deals' with here and all the apple timber got mixed together.




Anyway, here is the 'knot end' of the blank:












And the other 'boring end'(if I could actually be calling it boring):







Thanks for looking! Back to the shop for more fun during the rainy day!





Scott (rain ain't that fun when you got stuff to do) B


----------



## NYWoodturner (Sep 20, 2013)

Nice looking pen Scott


----------



## rdabpenman (Sep 20, 2013)

Lots of great coloring in that one Scott!

Les


----------



## Bean_counter (Sep 21, 2013)

Great looking pen Scott, I'm hoping you got it from the ugly duckman bc now I know what mine looks like


----------



## BarbS (Sep 21, 2013)

That's a wonderful piece of apple; makes a great pen.


----------



## SDB777 (Sep 21, 2013)

Bean_counter said:


> Great looking pen Scott, I'm hoping you got it from the ugly duckman bc now I know what mine looks like



See that's the problem, I didn't label them when I received them....just whacked 'em into blanks! And then tossed them all in the same pile....

I'll need to make more pens and then give everyone credit for them!





Scott (need to sell a few pens...so I've been told) B


----------

